# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  A. Bulut`un, Kazım Mirşan 3

## atoybil

Arslan Bulut`un, Kazım Mirşan ile Türkçe`nin zaman tüneline yolculuğu - 3


TANRININ TüRKLERİ
üüüNCü BüLüM

İşte "Altın Elbiseli Adam"ı bulan adam! 


"Bekin Nur Muhammedov.. "Sıçan yılında doğdum. Ben Türk halklarının en büyük artistiyim; Orta cüzden bir Nayman''ım, dürüstüm, Altın Elbiseli Adam''ı ben buldum ve teslim ettim" diyor. 

Sabah erkenden, Almatı''ya 55 kilometre uzaklıktaki kurganlara doğru yola çıkıyoruz. Kazak tarihçi ve etnologlar da bizimle birlikte... Yağmur bastırıyor ama aldırmıyoruz. Burası "Yedisu" denilen ve Türk medeniyetinin doğduğu topraklar olarak kabul edebileceğimiz üçgenin bir ucu... 
Arazide, deve hörgücü gibi, 10 metre uzunluğunda, 7-8 metre genişliğinde ve yerden yüksekliği ortalama 3-4 metre olan tepecikler var. 25 tane kadar sayabiliyoruz. Bunlar kurgan denilen Türk mezarları.. Aslında bütün Yedisu bölgesi, hatta bütün Kazakistan ve Kırgızistan kurganlarla dolu...
Kurganlardan sadece birisi açılmış... Diğerleri de açılacak... 
Kazı ekibi bir Kazak çadırında kalıyor. 
Birden çekik gözlü, güleç yüzlü, sakallı bir ihtiyar çıkıyor ortaya... Tarihin derinliklerinden gelen bir Türkçe ile bizim için dua ediyor... Kazak bilim adamları, heyecanla bize, "İşte altın elbiseli adamı bulan adam; Bekin Nur Muhammedov" diyorlar. Hepimiz adamın etrafını sarıyoruz ve Altın Elbiseli Adamı nasıl bulduğunu anlatmasını istiyoruz.. 
Bir Türk prensine ait bu elbisenin M.ü. 6.yüzyıla ait olduğunu ve o devirde Türklerin, altını iplik haline getirip elbise dokuyabildiğini, ayrıca, altın elbise ile birlikte bulunan tasın üzerindeki yazının tarihi değerinin çok yüksek olduğunu biliyoruz. Altın elbiseli adamın altın işlemeli elbisesini şimdi bile dokuyamıyorlar. 

SIüAN YILINDA DOĞDUM

Bekin Nur Muhammedov, şevkle ve heyecanla ve hepimizin anlayabileceği bir Türkçe ile konuşuyor: 
"Ben sıçan yılında doğdum, orta cüzden bir Nayman''ım.. Yaşım 70''i aşmıştır. Ben burada, doğdum büyüdüm, buralarda yaşarım. Tarih bölümünü bitirdim. şu gördüğünüz köyde yaşadım hep... 1963 yılında Essik Gölü taştı ve bütün bu araziyi sel bastı. (Essik eşik demek, Essik Göl de Eşik göl anlamına geliyor) Bu selde bazı kurganlar dümdüz oldu. Biraz sonra gideceğimiz bir fabrika var. 1969 yılında başladı o fabrikanın inşaatı... İnşaat kazısı sırasında, 6 metre yüksekliğinde, 60 metre genişliğinde iki kuyu kazıyorlardı. Bu kuyu kazma çalışması sırasında, sonradan yaptığımız ölçümlere göre, 3 metre derinliğe ulaştıklarında, 2x4 metre ebadında, kudukta (çukurda) bulmuşlar mezarı... (Kuduk kelimesi Trabzon köylerinde hala yaşıyor ve mesela ekmeğin sivri ucuna kuduk deniliyor.) üatısı kalın tahta... Zemini de tahta... Tahtanın üstünde kilim, kilimin üstünde kumaş; onun üzerine yatırmışlar, başı Batıya, ayağı Doğuya dönük, sırtüstü yatıyormuş. üalışmayı kesip tarihçi olduğum için hemen bana haber verdiler. Mezara vardığımda, ellerimle toprağı kazımaya başladım. ünce tahta parçalarını açığa çıkardım ama tahtalar güneşi görünce elimde dağılıverdi ve toz haline dönüştü.. Biraz daha tırmalayınca, gözlerim bir parıltıyla kamaştı ve uzun süre mezara bakamadım. Yanımda bulunanlar da bakamadı.. Gözlerimi oğuşturduktan sonra, Altın Elbiseyi gördüm... Tahta bir tabut içinde gömülmüştü. Yanında, üzerinde yazılar olan bir çanak vardı. Elinde de bir yüzük vardı. Yüzüğü alıp parmağıma taktım. Cesedi altın elbisesiyle birlikte kaldırınca, altındaki ağaçlar da ceset de toza dönüştü, güneş gördükçe yanıyordu sanki. Büyük bir heyecan içindeydik.. 
Yine sonradan yapılan ölçümlere göre, Altın elbiseli adam 1.65 metre boyunda ve 18 yaşlarındaydı. 
Dürüst davrandık, hükümete haber verdik. Ruslar geldiler ve kemik parçalarını aldılar. Altın Elbiseli Adam''ın sonrası malum. ünce müzeye konuldu, daha sonra Kazakistan Merkez Bankası kasasına nakledildi. Ancak Cumhurbaşkanı Nursultan Nazarbayev''in izniyle görülebilir. şimdi Ortalık müzesinde maketi var, şehrin ortasında heykeli ve çıktığı yere de bir heykel yaptılar. Biraz sonra sizi oraya götüreceğim..."

Kazı yapılan kurganın 100 metre yakınında, yerde, saat gibi çizilmiş bir daire ve dairenin bir noktasından 45 derece açı ile çakılmış demir bir kazık gördük. Bekin Nur Muhammed, "Bu, benim güneş saatimdir" dedi; "Günün saatlerini gösterir. üzüm yaptım, saatim yoktu, bunu kullanıyorum. Gün var, ay var, güneş var, saate ne gerek var."

Kısa bir yolculuktan sonra Bekin Nur Muhammedov''un bahsettiği tuğla fabrikasına gidiyoruz. Yağmur altında, fabrikanın beton avlusunda bir yeri gösteriyor; "İşte burası" diyor... Altın Elbiseli Adam''ın mezarı burasıydı... Hiçbir işaret yok.. Sadece fabrikanın önüne altın elbiseli adamın basit bir heykelini dikmişler. 

Yağmur altında, Almatı yakınlarında, biraz engebeli bir arazide Türk kağanlarının kurganlarına gidiyoruz...
Bekin Nur Muhammedov, kağan kurganının en üstte olduğunu, buyrukların veya komutanların mezarlarının rütbe sırasına göre aşağıya doğru sıralandığını anlatıyor ve Türk mezarlarında da bir hiyerarşi bulunduğunu söylüyor.. 
Kağan kurganı 6 metre, vezirinki 4-6 metre, diğerleri 2-4 metre yükseklikte imiş.. Eski Türk inançlarına göre kağan öldükten sonra da bütün insanları görmesi için mezarı yüksek yerde olmalıydı.
Bekin Nur Muhammedov, kağan kurganının bulunduğu tepeden, 100 metre aşağıda, çiçek resimleri çekmekte olan Servet Somuncuoğlu''nu gösteriyor... Kurganın resmini çekmek mümkün değil, çünkü adam boyu otlar arasındayız ve buranın kurgan olduğunu, Kazak bilim adamları tespit etmese, sıradan bir tepe sanılabilecek bir yer ve biz de tam üzerindeyiz. 
Servet, aşağıdan fotoğraf makinesini bize doğru çevirince, Nur Muhammedov sesleniyor: 
"Ben Türk halklarının en büyük artistiyim; Nayman''ım, dürüstüm, Altın Elbiseli adamı ben buldum ve teslim ettim" diyor. 

Yedisu''da Essik Göl ve tarihi duağ 

Almatı yakınlarında, Türk ata ruhlarının sindiği tepelerden ayrılıp, birkaç kilometre gittikten sonra daha yükseklere çıkıyoruz... Minibüslerle bir köy yolunu takip ederek, bir saat süreyle tırmanıyoruz... Birden, 2400 metre yükseklikte, Trabzon''daki Uzungöl gibi fakat daha büyük ve daha derin, daha vahşi bir göl çıkıyor karşımıza... Her taraftan göle doğru gürül gürül sel suları akıyor ama suyun rengi yemyeşil... Bir doğa harikası... Hayranlıkla bakıyoruz ve buradan ayrılmak istemiyoruz.. 
Essik Göl dedikleri burası işte... (Issık Göl ile karıştırmayalım; o çok büyük bir göl ve Kırgızistan''da...) 
Essik Göl''ün toprak kayması sonucu bir doğal bent oluşmasıyla ortaya çıktığı anlatılıyor.. 
Hava kararıyor, yağmur devamlı yağıyor ve Bekin Nur Muhammedov ile ayrılma zamanı geliyor. Almatı yolunda, evine yakın bir yol ayırımında onu bırakacağız... 
İnmeden önce, bizi karşıladığı zaman yaptığı duayı tekrarlamasını istiyorum. Teybin düğmesine basıyorum... Davudi bir sesle ve yüreğinden gelerek haykırıyor: 
"Kök Tengri koldasın
Jir ana Umay koldasın
Kadırım konagın olsun
Korası balga jatı tamgat olsun
Amiiiinnn"

YARIN: Tamgalı Say''a yolculuk!

----------

